
A keyboard for your back - SapphireSun
https://medium.com/@tartavull/thor-your-next-keyboard-20b9ce7dd2b1#.8740gcgm7
======
ozzmotik
I'm personally really interested in starting with chorded keyboarding, this
reminds me of another product I saw once that I for the life of me just can't
remember. But it reinvigorated my desire to search for it, so I'm quite
thankful

~~~
ryan-c
Perhaps this, or a previous iteration of it?
[http://twiddler.tekgear.com/](http://twiddler.tekgear.com/)

The default layout sucks, looks like someone made a new version of the
"TabSpace" layout:
[http://ivanwfr.github.io/Twiddler3-Layout/](http://ivanwfr.github.io/Twiddler3-Layout/)

~~~
tartavull
That one looks really cool, I wish you could use two of them at the same time

